# hello!! and a couple of questions



## shelley B (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am new here!! My name is Shelley and I have two sons, aged 11 and 13. We are planning to move from the Uk to Barreiro, Portugal as soon as our house sells (fingers crossed we wont still be here in a year!!) I am so happy to have found this site as there is so much that is confusing me about this move lol. Hoping you can help ! Just a couple of things to start.....

Ok.... 1. When we arrive, would the children be able to maybe take a year or 6 months out of school in order to adapt and learn the language, and then start school or would we need to organise it straight away? (None of us speak Portugese but have a tutor waiting for us as soon as we arrive)

2. hheeellppp 

3. School wise, there is no way we could afford a private school, so they would have to be in state education, how do you think they will cope?


hmm, there will be more, but for now thats it! any/all help will be very much appreciated 

thank you all

shelley


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

shelley B said:


> Hi everyone, I am new here!! My name is Shelley and I have two sons, aged 11 and 13. We are planning to move from the Uk to Barreiro, Portugal as soon as our house sells (fingers crossed we wont still be here in a year!!) I am so happy to have found this site as there is so much that is confusing me about this move lol. Hoping you can help ! Just a couple of things to start.....
> 
> Ok.... 1. When we arrive, would the children be able to maybe take a year or 6 months out of school in order to adapt and learn the language, and then start school or would we need to organise it straight away? (None of us speak Portugese but have a tutor waiting for us as soon as we arrive)
> 
> ...


Hiya Shelley, I'm not from Portugal, I'm in Spain but I guess the same rules to your questions apply??

When we moved here my kids were the same ages as yours. First of all we intended to give ours a couple of months off to let them settle, however, after a week, mine were bored and we soon realised that school was gonna be the place where they'd make friends and actually learn the language properly (tutors dont really teach how to chat on a street level, but you'll need the tutor too!) even they wanted to go and get "stuck in", so ours started school about 2 weeks after we arrived. Ok, ours went to an international school, but in my opinion whatever school, the sooner they go the better. AND that is the place where they will learn the language and settle into the country.

As for how they'll cope will depend on so many things, what your kids are like, what the school's, like, if there are other British kids there??

In Spain they generally put them back a year to start with cos of the language problems and if they dont pass their exams next year, they'll keep em down. Not sure if its the same in Portugal.

Anyway, good luck with your move.. scary, but exciting eh??!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Shelley

Welcome to the Forum.

I have friends in CP who have a daughter in local school. On my last visit i asked her how she was getting on and she tells me she is loving it and that everybody is friendly and helpful. 

Go for it and let the boys go to school and you will see how quick the fit in and make friends.

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...... I will just add that 11 and 13 are not easy ages to move kids, if you could find a way of putting, certainly your eldest into international, it would be of benefit. It seems as kids get older it takes them so much longer to pick up new languages. And at 13, if he has trouble with the language and doesnt learn anything at school, what will you do??? He maybe alright, I hope so, but bear that in mind. Its not a good age to mess around really, so close to exams etc.

Just my thoughts from my experience 

Jo xx


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"I don't think that your children will experience any major problems by
going to state school straight away! Are they confident and outgoing or shy
and quiet ? Portuguese kids all know a good amount of english, so they will 
be able to converse from day one. I am sure that the portuguese kids will also
help them and they will also receive teacher support.

Ideally, if you are also moving to an area which has an expat community
your children will see other kids in exactly the same situation to their own and
this will help them to adjust more quickly and to settle in.

I understand perfectly that you are probably anxious and concerned for
their well being. I moved to portugal myself just over a year ago with my 13 year
old daughter. She went to the international school for the first year and only 
because we were undecided if we would remain in portugal at this time. She 
got on really well and because we are staying she will be going to local state
school in two weeks time.
Hope this helps to reassure you.


----------



## shelley B (Sep 4, 2009)

HI, thank you for replying, they are both fairly outgoing and just get on with it, so to speak..... I need residency first though dont i ? The place I will be going does not have many expats so they will be pretty much thrown in at the deep end!! I just didnt know whether they would benefit from a year out of school as this move will be huge upheaval anyway as within the last 6 months i split up from their step-father also. Wondered if there were laws like in UK to make them go to school or if you think they should just be "thrown in" lol! I know they weill receive support but didnt know whether to wait or just go fo it. Also, how to go about it?


Thank you for replying to me 



Mr.Blueskies said:


> "I don't think that your children will experience any major problems by
> going to state school straight away! Are they confident and outgoing or shy
> and quiet ? Portuguese kids all know a good amount of english, so they will
> be able to converse from day one. I am sure that the portuguese kids will also
> ...


----------



## shelley B (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank yuo all for replying 

Both children are very adaptable, and yes i suppose confident,. I understand Jojo, what you say about exams too, this has been on my mind. The only thing is, they are both extremely intelligent so im hoping they can overcome the hurdles. My eldest is at school in the UK in year 9 at present, he is the youngest in his class, but top of his year academically so i am hoping it will help. The problem is, there will be no way to send them to an international school as all money I have will be in our bank for us to live so cant afford the school. If anyone has any extra advise id love to hear it, whether anyone else has been in the same situation? 

Both of the children are well aware of the situation and I have said that they would most likely be in a Portugese school, lol, ......all they did, was look at me, shrug their shoulders and say " ok mom" lol


many thanks


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi again Shelley B,

You will be very surprised just how quick the kids
will get into the swing of things. It is US adults that find it hardest to 
adjust. lol Basically, the first thing that you need to do is get a fiscal no.
which is basically a pt tax no. after first getting here. It is simply a matter
of going to your local tax office and paying about €3.50 I think. They will 
give it too you on the spot. You cannot open a bank account or buy a car
or do anything at all here really, without giving them your fiscal no. so this
is the first thing to do.

With the schools what basically happens is that they
will be required to go to the one that is nearest to where you are living. You
pay them €1.80 and they give you a school bus pass that will take them to
school and home again for the school term. The bus will go through your
village so getting them to school will not be a problem. They can take a
packed lunch or they can get a cooked meal at school for a small payment.

Can't think of anything else.


----------



## shelley B (Sep 4, 2009)

villasluz said:


> Hi Shelley,
> 
> just one point which seems important to me, as other members have already answered your questions:
> Once you put your sons in school, let them start in September when the new school year begins - I have some friens of mine (also expats from UK) who put their children in the middle of the year and it was extremely hard for the children to find their place within the community.



HMMM, hi, thank you for getting back to me. Does that mean i would have to keep them out of schhol until next september? as we were planning with crossed fingers to be out there by December this year? Also, if i did that, is it legal? 

thanks


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

I would put them in the school in beginning of January when schools restarts after Christmas.
There are foreigh exchange programmes in Portugal and children older than yours do learn portuguese in a school year.
Kids over there are pretty kind and will find interesting having a Brit in class, english is taught as a foreign language since primary school over there so the other kids will help yours to settle.
In secundary schools there is a teacher responsible for each class, she/he'll be called "director de turma" (class director), make sure you talk to both of yours and ask them to prepare the class and organise a "friend rota" or some kind of support network for the first few weeks.
State schools in Portugal usually do not have uniforms and many houses still don't have central heating, and it does get cold in the winter, although it won't snow where you're moving to. 
Make sure to pack warmish clothes.

Good luck on your move!

Cheers,
Busyte


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi again Shelley B,

What no one has mentioned, is that if you keep them
home they will get really bored and just drive you nuts. lol I just thing that they
will actually feel more alienated if they remain at home. Kids need structure, so
I would just pack them off a.s.a.p. lol They will be fine. I laugh now, when I think
about how stressed we got when first sending our daughter to school here.

:eyebrows:


----------



## shelley B (Sep 4, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi again Shelley B,
> 
> What no one has mentioned, is that if you keep them
> home they will get really bored and just drive you nuts. lol I just thing that they
> ...


hi again, the only problem is it will be straight into a state school, not international like your daughter, plus they know no portugese yet lol. I just thought it may be a good idea to settle them for a few months first and get some of the language? 

 Wait till the beginning of the next school year?

thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Shelley,
Ultimately it is your call, however you will find that most Portuguese kids have some grasp of English and will revel in teaching your kids some Portuguese, it may only be the bad words, but it is a start.
Also try this website and download the free Portuguese program Learn Spanish, French, German, Italian and over 70 languages with Byki software. 
Good luck
James


----------



## swedeinus (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm guessing Portugal has compulsory schooling laws like the rest of Europe. However, if you would like to get around it, just homeschool for that period of time. By law you have to notify authorities about homeschooling, though I'm guessing (certain actually) there are many who don't. 



shelley B said:


> HMMM, hi, thank you for getting back to me. Does that mean i would have to keep them out of schhol until next september? as we were planning with crossed fingers to be out there by December this year? Also, if i did that, is it legal?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi again,

My daughter began in portuguese school today. We were not
really sure what her reaction would be after coming out time. All went very well
though and she is very happy about everything. "I am happy too, no more fees
to pay !

:eyebrows:


----------



## Busyte (May 19, 2009)

School is compusory in Portugal up to year 9 so both your children must attend school or you need to call their future school as ask how do you declare your children are being Home Schooled until they start school (it's called Ensino Domestico).

I'm a parent of 3 and I would put themin school from day 3, they'll learn more in 2 days at school than a month dragging their bottom on the sofa and getting depressed...

Just my 2 pence...


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi again,
> 
> My daughter began in portuguese school today. We were not
> really sure what her reaction would be after coming out time. All went very well
> ...


Good news at last! I am really happy for you.


----------



## shelley B (Sep 4, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi again,
> 
> My daughter began in portuguese school today. We were not
> really sure what her reaction would be after coming out time. All went very well
> ...




hehehehe thats great  thank you for all your advise btw


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Moving to Portugal*

Hi Shelly
The laws in Portugal regarding children at school age are similar to any other EU countries, they can´t stay out, unless you arrive half way through the school year. You need to know that in Portugal, if the kid’s don´t achieve the minimum grades they will fail and they will have to repeat the school year on the fallowing one. In general The Portuguese public schools are decent and they will give extra lessons of Portuguese language and Portuguese History to children’s in the same situation as yours. I agree that for the 13 year old, it will be harder as he will go on year 9 where in the final he will have exams which will decide the future of is school career. I also agree that if you wan’t to give him a decent chance, he will have to go private. There is a good international English school in Setubal; half an hour away from Barreiro and the fees will start around 700 Euros a month. In Barreiro, (Quinta da Lomba), there is a private college called MINERVA where the oldest one will have a lot more chances to pass year nine than in any public school in Barreiro. The fees will be around 400 Euros a month
Good luck
John 999


----------

